# Little known techniques to help reduce t time it takes to recharge and



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

There are several well known techniques to increase the battery's depletion time - by that I mean the time it takes for the battery to deplete - to go from 100% down to 0%. There is a well known name for this. But I don't know what it is. Can anyone please tell me the correct name for this?

Anyway, I will list eight techniques here and for t remainder of this post, I will use t following abbreviations: 1) TR-time it takes to recharge t battery | 2) TD-time it takes to deplete t battery | 3) tq-technique

But I recently discovered a beautiful new technique (Black Home Screen) that works extremely well. The last three tqs are magnificent - much better than the first five. Some commonly known tqs include:

Tqs 1 thru 5 help to increase TD. Tqs 6 & 7 help to decrease TR. Tq 8 helps with both.

1) Power Saving Mode. I was disappointed to learn this does not seem to have a major impact on either of the above times. IMO, it's not very good.

2) Brightness Level - Turn this down as much as you can stand it. Use Auto Brightness if possible. Sadly, I find Auto Brightness to be quite unpredictable and I don't use it.

3) Set Screen Timeout as low as you can stand it. I keep it at 30 seconds.

4) Turn off Mobile Data and Wi-Fi when not using them because they often download and install stuff in t background without notifying you and that uses t battery. If you have to pay for Mobile Data, consider turning it off and using WiFi instead.

5) If you don't need it, turn off all that sound and vibration stuff when using an on-screen keyboard or tapping something because it drains t battery.

In addition to t above five common tqs, I also use t following three tqs, which I find provide excellent results. They are worth about one hundred times as much (at least to me) as the first five tqs.

6) Recharging from Electrical Socket - when recharging my battery, I plug t charger into an electrical socket instead of a USB socket. I find this makes a very big improvement. Really great! It seems to reduce TR by as much as perhaps one third and I find that to be absolutely wonderful.

7) Power Off when Recharging - when recharging my phone, I turn t power off (instead of just leaving it on t lock screen). I find this also makes a very big and serious difference. With t power on (and t lock screen showing) it usually takes approx one minute for every percentage point I need to recharge. But, with t power turned off, it only takes about 40 seconds.

8) Black home screen - this is the very best tq of all. I feel like saying it is worth all the other tqs - all put together. Please try this tq and record t results and then come back here and tell us your results. Please?

This tq seriously increases TD and decreases TR. 

This tq makes me laugh because it's so simple. You would think this tq would be t very first thing people would try when they look for ways to improve TD & TR. I just can't imagine how it remained so obscure for so long. But it has.

Everyone knows t screen is t largest single component that drains t battery. T screen should be t first and most obvious choice when it comes to improving TD & TR.

I must add that I moved all my icons off my Home Screen and placed them on one or two other (sub-screens) of the Home Screen. Sorry. I don't know what to call these. Your Home Screen can actually comprise seven screens. What do you call the other six? Anyway, the idea is to move as many icons as you can off your Home Screen so that it contains as little as possible. Mine only contains one thing - the Applications icon. I can't figure how to get that off the Home Screen.

Change the Home Screen color to solid black. Black is t one color that requires t least amount of energy. But, how do you accomplish that? How do you arrange for t screen color to be black? There are several ways that have been published. But I had trouble with getting most of them to work. However I figured out one on my own.

Surprisingly, it's not very difficult at all. In fact, it's so easy that I'd guess you might well laugh when you think about it. Here it is: Just go into a small room where you can control t lighting (like your bathroom) and turn off t lights. Then, you just take a snapshot of t darkened room and then you label t picture "Black Room" or something like that! Then, you make that picture your wallpaper. Eazy Peazy! Of course you must begin by knowing where the camera icon is so you can tap it without turning the lights back on. That's a joke (but maybe not a good one).

Then, you just set that picture as your wallpaper for your Home Screen (or maybe both Home Screen and Lock Screen) and you're all done. 
I haven't made any serious measurements or calculated any percentages yet. I hope someone here will take t time to do that and come back and tell us what they found. 

I really hope that I have not made a mistake about this. My battery charges so much faster and depletes so much slower. I usually start every day with my battery at 100%. Eight hours later, it's at 40%. Well, today, eight hours later, it was at 90%. Isn't that fabulous? I hope you will all try this and enjoy it.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry. Please NM.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

To expand why charging from an wall outlet can be faster, it's because USB ports are limited to the amount of power they can output, for standard USB 2.0 that's a max of 500mA, for USB 3.0 it's 900mA , that can be higher for special charging ports and newer USB 3.1 though. A car charger or wall charger is not limited to those values, although some can just as low. Bigger car and wall chargers can range in 1000mA to 2000mA and some even go higher. Additionally when you are not using the phone all that power can go to charging the battery and the phone isn't using any power. An example where a charger cannot keep up is when using cellular and GPS while the screen is on such as doing navigation, for example a USB port in a car will not be able to offset the power requirements of some phones in this use and the battery charge will not increase and in the case of a big screen phone can actually continue to drop.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow! Triple6?

Usually I start my day with my battery at 100%

Eight hours later, it's down to 40%. Today? Eight hours later, it was at 90%

I'm so happy and excited I could (fill in the blank yourself).

I've been looking and looking for a way to help with the battery drain. But I never ever imagined I would find anything so good. I am in seventh heaven!

(but I still hate FIDO and Samsung - heh heh heh).


P.S. I should have added that I moved all my icons off my home page and placed them on one or two other (sub-pages) of the home page. Sorry. I don't know what to call them. Your home screen can actually comprise seven pages. What do you call the other six? Anyway, the idea is to move as many icons as you can off your home screen so that your Home Screen contains as little as possible. Mine only contains one thing - the Applications icon. I can't figure how to get that off the home screen.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Wallenberg said:


> 8) Black home screen - you may think I'm bragging or exaggerating about this tq. But I'm not. Please try this last tq yourself and record t results and then come back here and tell us what you find. Please?
> 
> I haven't recorded anything yet. I'm really just too excited about this black screen. But, I hope to hear from some of you and I hope you will get the same excellent results that I did.


Incorrect. A "black" screen does NOT lower power consumption.

Black is a colour which takes as much power to display as white, for example.

Black is black...it is not an absence of colour or light.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

prunejuice said:


> Incorrect. A "black" screen does NOT lower power consumption.
> 
> Black is a colour which takes as much power to display as white, for example.
> 
> Black is black...it is not an absence of colour or light.


What you say seems to make perfect sense. But why does it work so well? There must be a reason.

Could it be that black is the one color that does not require providing any energy to the screen? After all, when you power off the phone, the screen turns black. So, when it's powered off, we know there is no energy being consumed by the screen. So isn't it possible that setting the Home Screen to black uses no energy from the battery? There must be some reason why it works so well, after all.

I have seen it recommended in other sources. I'll try to find some and provide links to them.

Oh my! So many links. Just try these:

Black wallpaper is the best battery-saving trick you'll ever find ! https://www.androidpit.com/how-black-wallpaper-can-save-your-battery

How to save battery life on your Android device: 20 tips for better battery performance www.androidpit.com/how-to-save-battery-life

How I doubled the battery life of my Samsung Galaxy smartphone http://www.phonearena.com/news/How-...-life-of-my-Samsung-Galaxy-smartphone_id62949

Six ways to Maximize the Battery Life on your Samsung Galaxy S4 http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/2013/0...e-the-battery-life-on-your-samsung-galaxy-s4/

Black home screen image for all 1080×1920 phones http://androidfact.com/black-home-screen-image-for-all-1080x1920-phones/

9 Proven, Tested Tips To Extend Your Android's Battery Life http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/9-tips-extend-androids-battery-life/

How much power does a black interface really save on AMOLED displays? http://www.greenbot.com/article/283...interface-really-save-on-amoled-displays.html

What's Draining Your Android Battery? http://www.techlicious.com/tip/whats-draining-your-android-battery/

If you want to see more you can Google "samsung galaxy black home screen reduce battery consumption"


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> To expand why charging from an wall outlet can be faster, it's because USB ports are limited to the amount of power they can output, for standard USB 2.0 that's a max of 500mA, for USB 3.0 it's 900mA , that can be higher for special charging ports and newer USB 3.1 though. A car charger or wall charger is not limited to those values, although some can just as low. Bigger car and wall chargers can range in 1000mA to 2000mA and some even go higher. Additionally when you are not using the phone all that power can go to charging the battery and the phone isn't using any power. An example where a charger cannot keep up is when using cellular and GPS while the screen is on such as doing navigation, for example a USB port in a car will not be able to offset the power requirements of some phones in this use and the battery charge will not increase and in the case of a big screen phone can actually continue to drop.


Can you tell me how 500mA or 1000mA compares to a wall socket? How much power is output from a wall socket? I'm guessing it must be about triple? Maybe about 1500mA to 2000mA? Is that close?

I found the following article and it says 20 Amps. Yikes! That is equivalent to 20,000mA. Could that possibly be correct?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Google "how many mA output by an electrical wall socket?" -- https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081022154051AAd3kx5
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best Answer: 20 Amps is the maximum current typically allowed by most building codes, check your area for exact building codes. Most circuit breakers in the house will be 15 Amp for lighting, 20 amp for plugs. 
(warning #1: put a fuse in line before your circuit. It might allow you to collect insurance after you burn your house down) 
Vacuum cleaners are a perfect example of a probably the highest current load you will plug into the wall in a normal household. Most are limited to 15 Amps. 
But the actual current is determined by the load.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yup, that's correct. If you still have an old fuse panel you can see the 15, 20, and 30 amp fuses.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I found the following article and it says 20 Amps. Yikes! That is equivalent to 20,000mA. Could that possibly be correct?


Yes. That's just one of the reasons that most people use a convertor ("USB Charger") instead of plugging their USB cable directly into a wall socket (voltage is the other major reason). The output from two such chargers that I just looked at is 1 Amp.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The two wall chargers I use are from my current phone and my previous phone, the old one is 1 Amp, the new one is 2 Amps, the new one charges devices significantly faster while the USB in my car barely does much in the course of half an hour with the new phone and it's probably just 500mA.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

looking over some of the suggestion - interesting reading. I can see how they will help but I don't want a boring phone or have to go through and change settings before charging  I have the older Note 3 phone and carry it in my front pocket, since I don't want to talk soprano if it shifts as I sit down, I take it out and usually lay it on the counter. I have a wireless charging pad in every location I regularly lay my phone so I really don't have a problem with the battery or charging 

On a side note, maybe consider a third party launcher instead of touchwiz - some of them are better in protecting battery life than samsungs touchwiz. Remember any usage whether it is from you or automatic downloads of updates, notifications, email checks and more while the phone is charging will add time to the charge.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

renegade600 said:


> looking over some of the suggestion - interesting reading. I can see how they will help but I don't want a boring phone or have to go through and change settings before charging
> 
> ............................
> 
> On a side note, maybe consider a third party launcher instead of touchwiz - some of them are better in protecting battery life than samsungs touchwiz. Remember any usage whether it is from you or automatic downloads of updates, notifications, email checks and more while the phone is charging will add time to the charge.


I'm not really qualified to say much here since I have never heard of touchwiz or wireless chargers. But once again ... I am just so happy to learn of new things and have the opportunity to buy some of these things and try them out. But I have one question. I have heard that if someone charges their phone very often ... i.e. if they let it go down to 80% but then charge it back to 100% and they do this 3 or 4 times a day, every day, I've heard the battery will become worthless in a short time and will have to be replaced. Is this True or No?

Secondly, as far as "boring" goes, I'm sure you know that your Home Screen can have 6 sub-screens. I don't know what the correct name for these sub-screens are. Maybe someone here knows and can tell me please? But I have one main Home Screen and then I have six others that I can play with and to the best of my experimenting, there is no real difference between the main one or any of the others. Do you know of any serious differences?

What I mean is that if I go into "lock screen" mode while using sub-screen 3, I will come back on that same sub-screen and I can essentially stay on that sub-screen for ever more. There will never be any need for me to come back to the main Home Screen and the only difference between that screen and all the others is that it's represented by that tiny icon that looks like a house. But it has no serious difference from all the other six sub-screens.

My point is that I keep one of my sub-screens all black except for a Settings icon. Then I use that sub-screen as the screen I keep as my Home Screen about 90 percent of the time. I use another sub-screen for my main activites - the shortcuts that people usually think of as not movable. But they are easily moved to another sub-screen. These are "Phone", "Messaging", "Contacts" and Internet. The only icon that is truly non-movable is the "Apps" shortcut.

So, on my Home Screen (not necessarily the one with the House icon), I just have the Settings icon and the Apps shortcut. I'm just lazy about the Settings icon. It doesn't have to be there. I can always get to it very quickly by swiping downward from the top of the screen or using that "Assistant" floating square. I could get to shortcuts with just two taps in that way. But I'm lazy and I want to get there with just one tap. But, my point is there is really only the need for one icon on your home screen - the Apps shortcut. Everything else can be moved off to another sub-screen. By keeping your main sub-screen all black and extremely sparse, the time it takes for your battery to deplete is extremely large and that makes me very happy because it was one of my most serious disappointments that my battery used to deplete itself (it would go from 100% down to almost zero% in about ten hours - just sitting in the lock screen. But now, it hardly consumes any power at all while sitting in the Lock Screen mode.

But then I have a secondary home screen that contains a small number of important shortcuts - such as
"Phone", "Messaging", "Contacts" and my Internet Browser. Then I have a third home screen I use for other apps, widgets and shortcuts.

So, about "boring". I just keep the main home screen as the default so it won't consume hardly any battery power. But if I need to do something like make a call, I switch to my secondary home screen. I think you can see where this is going. I only use a sub-screen when I absolutely need it. There are plenty of other home screens. I can use one practically for every day of the week and they can all be jam packed with shortcuts, icons, widgets and apps.

"Boring" would be the very last adjective I would ever imagine using to describing my phone. I made many posts that sounded like I hated FIDO and Samsung. But today, I really and truly love my phone. Heh, Heh, Heh. It is a long long way from boring. It's exciting and it makes me very happy now.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm not really qualified to say much here since I have never heard of touchwiz or wireless chargers. But once again ... I am just so happy to learn of new things and have the opportunity to buy some of these things and try them out.


Just go to the play store and look up launchers. I use smart launcher 3 instead of touch wiz. Touchwiz is your phones default interface.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TouchWiz

about wireless charging
http://www.greenbot.com/article/2099980/add-wireless-charging-to-your-galaxy-s4-in-2-minutes.html



> But I have one question. I have heard that if someone charges their phone very often ... i.e. if they let it go down to 80% but then charge it back to 100% and they do this 3 or 4 times a day, every day, I've heard the battery will become worthless in a short time and will have to be replaced. Is this True or No?


not true
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-common-misconceptions-about-mobile-device-batteries/



> Secondly, as far as "boring" goes, I'm sure you know that your Home Screen can have 6 sub-screens. I don't know what the correct name for these sub-screens are. Maybe someone here knows and can tell me please? But I have one main Home Screen and then I have six others that I can play with and to the best of my experimenting, there is no real difference between the main one or any of the others. Do you know of any serious differences?


when I was talking about boring, I was talking about blank backgrounds. I want something colorful. At one time I had an aquarium background where I could tap the screen and feed the fish  as far as the number of screens, I have just two, the home screen and one page so I don't have to slide through pages looking for apps. You can turn off unneeded pages. and you can select any page to be your home page.



> What I mean is that if I go into "lock screen" mode while using sub-screen 3, I will come back on that same sub-screen and I can essentially stay on that sub-screen for ever more. There will never be any need for me to come back to the main Home Screen and the only difference between that screen and all the others is that it's represented by that tiny icon that looks like a house. But it has no serious difference from all the other six sub-screens.
> 
> My point is that I keep one of my sub-screens all black except for a Settings icon. Then I use that sub-screen as the screen I keep as my Home Screen about 90 percent of the time. I use another sub-screen for my main activites - the shortcuts that people usually think of as not movable. But they are easily moved to another sub-screen. These are "Phone", "Messaging", "Contacts" and Internet. The only icon that is truly non-movable is the "Apps" shortcut.
> 
> ...


I personally like a home screen. It is where I keep the shortcuts to important apps. Everyone tailors their screens differently to fit them and their style. nothing anyone does is wrong and there is a lot to learn.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> But now, it hardly consumes any power at all while sitting in the Lock Screen mode.


If I may ask, why are you concerned about "sitting in the Lock Screen mode"? To let you know why I ask--my iPhone spends most of its life (whether in my pocket or on the counter; charging or not charging) in "sleep" or "idle" mode with the screen off. It is in the Lock Screen mode (I am assuming that means with the Lock Screen displaying) for a few seconds when I check the time or while I am swiping or keying a pin to unlock the phone. Maybe I am misunderstanding "Lock Screen mode."


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I have my home screens setup for usefulness and functionality, my main home screen has a clock and weather widget, I have Google Now on the left home screen with news, alerts, etc, I have an email widget on the first home screen on the right, a calendar widget on the second one, and the Evernote widget on my last screen. These are the things I require access to the most. My Apps dock has an icon for Phone, Text messaging, Apps, Internet Browser, and Camera. I do not have a single app icon on any of my homepages as they are easily accessible from the apps drawer and settings are available through the pull down menus. My wallpaper is a "live" wallpaper that shows water ripples over a bed of rocks and reacts as you move between screens or touch it. My lock screen is a relaxing picture of clouds.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I am seriously shocked and surprised because today it took me four times as long to recharge my battery as it did a few days ago when I made my "happy happy" dingbat post and I have no idea why. Absolutely no idea. Might anyone else here possibly know of a reason?

Today I did all the same things that I did several days ago when I recharged my phone. But today, it took me 28 minutes to recharge my phone from the 93 percent level to 100 percent and that is four times longer (on a pro-rated basis) than it did last time. I was careful to check that it finished recharging at the 28 minute level. It did not finish any earlier than that and then left me waiting and then thinking that it finished in 28 minutes when it really finished much earlier - like maybe at the seven minute mark. I really and truly was very careful to check the rate as it went on and I'm certain that I was not mistaken about that. But, perhaps I should check just to be certain. I think that I will do tat now. But I need to find a way to use up enough of a charge to make it at some serious level. 

Can anyone advise me of a quick way to use up 7 to 10 percent of my batter level? To get it down from 100% down to around 90%? What is a quck way to use up the battery charge level?


OK. I played a movie and it took me about 15 minutes to go from 100% battery level down to 90%. But I also took most of the settings that I usually use to reduce battery consumption and turned them up full blast. For example the Brightness Level. I turned it up to full when I wanted the battery level to go down as quickly as possible. I also set most of the other options that are contained in my previous post. But I set them to use up as much battery as possible and I fear that maybe the reason it took so long to recharge is because maybe I forgot to set one of them back?

Anyway, I will take a look and let you know later.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> I have my home screens setup for usefulness and functionality, my main home screen has a clock and weather widget, I have Google Now on the left home screen with news, alerts, etc, I have an email widget on the first home screen on the right, a calendar widget on the second one, and the Evernote widget on my last screen. These are the things I require access to the most. My Apps dock has an icon for Phone, Text messaging, Apps, Internet Browser, and Camera. I do not have a single app icon on any of my homepages as they are easily accessible from the apps drawer and settings are available through the pull down menus. My wallpaper is a "live" wallpaper that shows water ripples over a bed of rocks and reacts as you move between screens or touch it. My lock screen is a relaxing picture of clouds.


I can understand most of your choices. But why would you have a "live" wallpaper? Wouldn't that consume a lot of extra battery charge?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Wallenberg said:


> I can understand most of your choices. But why would you have a "live" wallpaper? Wouldn't that consume a lot of extra battery charge?


A little bit more I would guess, but I don't care. My phone lasts the whole day and that's all I need it to last.

Playing a game, not like cards or Facebook style games, but something like a racing or shooter game is a fast way to drain a battery. As to why it took longer to charge, dunno, maybe it was running something in the background.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

renegade600 said:


> Just go to the play store and look up launchers. I use smart launcher 3 instead of touch wiz. Touchwiz is your phones default interface.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TouchWiz
> 
> ...


Nice post. I thank you for that info.

You wouldn't happen to know of any apps for my phone that are similar to AutoHotKey for my Windows PC, would you?. AHK is a fabulous utility that lets you assign most every combination of keys that you can imagine to a sequence of keystrokes. So you can "preprogram" (so to speak) things you do repeatedly and then you never have to keyboard those instructions again. You can just strike a single "hotkey" and the sequence of instructions will be automatically executed - it's just as if you were present and typed the instructions into the keyboard.

On the surface, it may sound simple. But AHK is a fully functional programming language and these "hotkeys" or "macros" or call them what you will can be incredibly robust and complex. A defined hotkey can call other hotkeys. I would sum it up as follows: If I was stranded on a desert island and could take just one Windows app with me, AHK would be the app that I would choose. IMO, it is the single best app ever written for Windows PCs. It is a wonderful productivity tool.

Have you ever heard of anything like that for Android smart phones? I was going to go to Playstore later and then search for "Hotkeys Macros Programming Languages for Android phones".

If I could ever find a similar functionality for my phone that I have for my Windows PC, I would truly be in seventh heaven.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG! It's like the old expression. "Ask and Ye shall receive."

I was trying to understand this feature on my phone that makes it possible to zoom with one finger instead of two. It's called "Easy Pinch Zoom" and you can get to see it by going to (assuming you have a Galaxy S4):

My Device -> Accessibility -> Dexterity & interaction -> Assistant Menu -> Edit

On different Android phones, I would hope this feature is also provided. But you would prob have to follow a diff sequence to find it.

Actually, unless I missed something, this is an unusually shameful chapter in this phone because there is no "Help" file that explains how this thing works. I hope someone can prove me wrong and tell me how to find some help on how this feature works. At any rate, I have been searching for an hour in the phone for some help on just how to use this feature.

Finally, I gave up and Googled "Galaxy S4 Easy Pinch Zoom" and I found some good links. One of them talked about the importance of "Rooting your phone". So I Googled "what does it mean to root a smart phone?" and just look what popped up!

http://lifehacker.com/top-10-reasons-to-root-your-android-phone-1079161983

Top 10 Reasons to Root your Phone

Number 9: Automate Everything

You've probably heard of Tasker, the awesome app that automates just about anything on your phone. You don't need to root your phone to use it, but if you're rooted, it can do a whole lot more. Certain tasks, like toggling 3G, GPS, changing CPU speed, turning the screen on, and others require root access. So, if you want to get the full benefit of an app like Tasker, you'll definitely want to root your phone. For more automation inspiration, check out your best Tasker actions, as well as our most recently featured Tasker tricks.
Unleash the Power of Android with These Automated Apps
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Exactly what I've been hoping and dreaming about! It's called Tasker and I can't wait to D/L and Install and try it. OMG! Just exactly what I've been looking for!


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

while there are many benefits in rooting there are a few disadvantages. voids the warranty, security risks, not able to get android updates, bricking the phone, and more.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Ummm ... Bricking the phone ... this one is kind of interesting.

How or why would rooting the phone brick it? What is the logic the network provider or the ISP uses to justify voiding the warranty?

I'm not terribly concerned about voiding the warranty because this particular company (FIDO) IMO, well, I don't want to slander them unnecesarily. But I sure don't trust them and so what is the value of a warranty if the warranty holder has zero trust in the company that issues the warranty?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

rooting is not always cut and dry. It is not that easy in some cases. For example the phone you have is not the same across the board. Each service provider will have a completely different model variants so you must get the rooting instructions for your specific phone. if you miss a step or typed the wrong letter or used the wrong utility for the wrong phone model, it can brick your phone. if you start messing with bloatware to speed up your phone or increase battery life, and you accidently deleted something that was needed, it could brick your phone, if you start messing with the cpu and other settings, it could brick your phone. There are many other ways you can brick your phone. 

You also have to remember, the warranty is not with the company that you got the phone from, it is the phone manufacturers warranty. You can use either - just will take longer to get your phone fixed if you go through samsung 

one other thing, you cannot slander while posting on tsg


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

renegade600 said:


> rooting is not always cut and dry. It is not that easy in some cases. For example the phone you have is not the same across the board. Each service provider will have a completely different model variants so you must get the rooting instructions for your specific phone. if you miss a step or typed the wrong letter or used the wrong utility for the wrong phone model, it can brick your phone. if you start messing with bloatware to speed up your phone or increase battery life, and you accidently deleted something that was needed, it could brick your phone, if you start messing with the cpu and other settings, it could brick your phone. There are many other ways you can brick your phone.
> 
> You also have to remember, the warranty is not with the company that you got the phone from, it is the phone manufacturers warranty. You can use either - just will take longer to get your phone fixed if you go through samsung
> 
> one other thing, you cannot slander while posting on tsg


That it good info. Thank you.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Rooting your pone is like remapping the engine control system on your car.
With your car, you may make it faster, but there is a big risk of over-stressing the parts and destroying it.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't understand anything about remapping the engine control system of a car. But I've read a few sources in the past couple of days which make it very clear to me that rooting my phone is a good way to destroy it and I would only do it now if I had an extra 3 or 4 hundred dollars to waste.

Also, I would like to become a Linux expert before I ever tried such a thing. I seems like it might be very interesting. But I just think that I have many more interesting things to do with my time. However, I thank you for your interest anyway.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If you are going to try Linux, I happen to like Puppy Linux as an easier version for Windows users to try.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

you don't have to be a linux expert to use linux. For the general users, there really ain't much of a learning curve. You would be surprised as to how window's like it is. Download a live cd/dvd version, burn it to a disk and run it off the disk so you won't mess with your windows install to see if you are interested in it. I would suggest linux mint kde, but the previously mentioned puppy linux is good too. That said and to get back on topic...

If you want to play around with rooting, wait until you get your next phone. Then you can use your old one for educational purposes


----------

